

An evolved circuit, intrinsic in silicon, entwined with physics (1996) - timdierks
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.50.9691&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
timdierks
Moral: evolved complexity ≠ designed complexity.

